# Haber and Tener - I have



## the g-man

In Latin, habere means "to have" and has no auxiliary verb purpose. Tenere means "to hold". In French and Italian, they hold their meaning but avere and avoir add the auxiliary role (for the past perfect tense) .... eg j'ai mange.
Why did Spanish drop the "to have" meaning of haber and hand that over to tener while haber only retains the auxiliary role?


----------



## Dudu678

There are some cases in which we still use 'haber' in that sense. For example: 

Él tiene cientos de ovejas en su haber. (A bit literary)
He owns hundreds of sheeps.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Quedan algunas expresiones, todas muy formales.


He de ir = Tengo que ir 

Ha de haber sido=Tiene que haber sido

Habeís de saber=Tenéis que saber


He de ir a verlo, me han avisado que agoniza.

Ha de haber sido un accidente, no creo que se atreviera a tal extremo.

Habéis de saber, Señores, que no permitiré que se mancille mi nombre


----------



## Minimagpro

muchas personas que hablan español y português tienen problemas porque en español, usamos  haber <He practicado>

pero en português puedes usar    haver  pero es antiguo. La gente usa <tenho practicado>


----------



## Ms Missy

What about these phrases ... are they still in common usage?

1.  el haber = credit (in bookkeeping)

2.  lose haberes = assets, possessions, property

3.  habérselas = to have a showdown with someone


----------



## heidita

Ms Missy said:


> What about these phrases ... are they still in common usage? sí
> 
> 1. el haber = credit (in bookkeeping)
> 
> 2. lose ?? haberes = assets, possessions, property
> 
> 3. habérselas = to have a showdown with someone


 
Se usan todos.


----------



## Dudu678

*Los* haberes.


----------



## heidita

Dudu678 said:


> *Los* haberes.


 
Anda... Estaba pensando en el _lose_ inglés........


----------



## mazbook

Hola Ms Missy:





Ms Missy said:


> What about these phrases ... are they still in common usage?
> 
> 1.  el haber = credit (in bookkeeping) No, el haber is an *asset*, which is a debit in English and una carga in español in México. A credit (in bookkeeping) would be un abono in México.
> 
> 2.  lose haberes = assets, possessions, property  in México
> 
> 3.  habérselas = to have a showdown with someone  in México


I just checked this with my clerk, who is a final-year student at university in accounting, here in Mazatlán.  She says this is the correct terminology.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## xOoeL

> 1.  el haber = credit (in bookkeeping) No, el haber is an *asset*, which is a debit in English and una carga in español in México. A credit (in bookkeeping) would be un abono in México.


No entiendo lo de rojo, lo veo contradictorio.  ¿No será que tu cleck ha confundido estas dos acepciones de haber? (DRAE):

*2.* m. *Cantidad que se devenga* periódicamente en retribución de servicios personales. U. m. en *pl.*
* 3.* m._ Com._ Parte, de las dos en que se divide una cuenta corriente, en la cual se anotan las *sumas que se *acreditan o *abonan al titular*.


----------



## the g-man

Dudu678 said:


> There are some cases in which we still use 'haber' in that sense. For example:
> 
> Él tiene cientos de ovejas en su haber. (A bit literary)
> He owns hundreds of sheeps.



But WHY did the haber usage meaning to have (possess etc) get so sidelined in Spain and not in the other Romance countries?


----------



## xOoeL

Why not?
I cannot see the problem.  It happened many years ago and I don't know why, but we don't think about the reasons, as it's very natural for us.

Now, we can say "Había tenido", but you have to say "I had had", which looks strange.


----------



## the g-man

xOoeL said:


> Why not?
> I cannot see the problem.  It happened many years ago and I don't know why, but we don't think about the reasons, as it's very natural for us.
> 
> Now, we can say "Había tenido", but you have to say "I had had", which looks strange.



It interests me because it would indicate that there was some philosophical force driving such a fundamental change.
In the English marriage ceremony, the husband promises "to have and to hold" which illustrates the benefits of keeping the two words. In Spanish I suppose this would be "tener y tener"!
I just love looking at WHY these things happen even though it is probably not possible to say for sure.
Best wishes
Greg


----------



## papa_pitufo

It changed because Spain is diferent.  Lol.


----------



## mazbook

Hola xOoeL:





xOoeL said:


> No entiendo lo de rojo, lo veo contradictorio.  ¿No será que tu cleck ha confundido estas dos acepciones de haber? (DRAE):
> 
> *2.* m. *Cantidad que se devenga* periódicamente en retribución de servicios personales. U. m. en *pl.*
> * 3.* m._ Com._ Parte, de las dos en que se divide una cuenta corriente, en la cual se anotan las *sumas que se *acreditan o *abonan al titular*.


Creo confundí las palabras de la contabilidad con usos otros.  En inglés, la contibilidad use las palabras "debit(s)" y "credit(s)" que son sustantivos.  Las palabras que son las mismas en español *en México* son "la(s) carga(s)" y "el(los) abono(s)".

Obviamente, los usos de estas palabras en contabilidad en inglés es *al contrario* del uso común y creo es el mismo en español también.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Bocha

the g-man said:


> "to have and to hold" which illustrates the benefits of keeping the two words. In Spanish I suppose this would be "tener y tener"!
> 
> Greg


 
Pues yo lo traduciría por "tener y mantener" o "tener y retener" o "tener y conservar"


----------



## xOoeL

the g-man said:


> It interests me because it would indicate that there was some philosophical force driving such a fundamental change.
> In the English marriage ceremony, the husband promises "to have and to hold" which illustrates the benefits of keeping the two words. In Spanish I suppose this would be "tener y tener"!
> I just love looking at WHY these things happen even though it is probably not possible to say for sure.
> Best wishes
> Greg



Can you post the whole sentence ("...have and to hold...")? because I cannot imagine when do they say that.

In Spain, both husband and bride say "Prometo amarte y respetarte..." ("I promise to love and respect you...")


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> Can you post the whole sentence ("...have and to hold...")? because I cannot imagine when do they say that.
> 
> In Spain, both husband and bride say "Prometo amarte y respetarte..." ("I promise to love and respect you...")


 
Yes, can you post the whole rite?

This is the Spanish one:
*



como mi esposa 
y prometo serte fiel 
en lo próspero y en lo adverso, 
en la salud y en la enfermedad, 
y amarte y respetarte 
todos los días de mi vida. 

Click to expand...

*​*



​

Click to expand...

​​*​


----------



## heidita

Vaya, lo he encontrado ya, y en efecto, _to have and to hold_ aparece:



> I, (Bride/Groom), take you (Groom/Bride), to be my (wife/husband),* to have and to hold* from this day forward, for better or for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, to love and to cherish; from this day forward until death do us part.


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, aparece, pero en Español nos lo ahorramos , como ya se vio con tu mensaje anterior a ése


----------



## heidita

xOoeL said:


> Sí, aparece, pero en Español nos lo ahorramos ,


 
En efecto, ¡hay que ahorrar! ¡Somos así de ratas por estos lares!


----------



## Outsider

the g-man said:


> But WHY did the haber usage meaning to have (possess etc) get so sidelined in Spain and not in the other Romance countries?


The same has happened in Portuguese. In fact, we love the verb _tener_ (_ter_, for us) so much we've begun use it as an auxiliary instead of _haber_ (_haver_), too. We barely use _haver_, nowadays. So I guess it's a "westerner" thing. 

I really don't think there's any deep philosophical reason for such semantic shifts. They happen all the time in languages.


----------



## blnc

the g-man said:


> It interests me because it would indicate that there was some philosophical force driving such a fundamental change.
> In the English marriage ceremony, the husband promises "to have and to hold" which illustrates the benefits of keeping the two words. In Spanish I suppose this would be "tener y tener"!
> I just love looking at WHY these things happen even though it is probably not possible to say for sure.
> Best wishes
> Greg



Para nosotros "haber" es la existencia, y "tener" la posesión. 
En francés "haber" también es la existencia, no sólo la pertenencia... _Il y avait beaucoup de garçons là-bas_.
Pero en castellano "tener" no deja de ser lat. "tenire": _Tenme el abrigo un momento = Sostén/Sujeta mi abrigo un momento _
En cuanto al portugués y su "tenho practicado" y un poquito off-topic, en gallego utilizamos también la perífrasis "ter + part" (ter=tener) para suplir la carencia de formas compuestas. ¿Existen (=hay) en portugués formas del verbo que precisen un auxiliar?

Saludos


----------



## sarabandaa

I recommend you to read the article by Luis A Perez, "La complementaridad semántica: haber y tener"" (in Centro Virtual Cervantes), in which you will find the process of complementarity between these two verbs in Spanish, with important examples of their evolution towards two differenciated but complementary meanings.
Cheers!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


the g-man said:


> In Latin, habere means "to have" and has no auxiliary verb purpose. Tenere means "to hold". In French and Italian, they hold their meaning but avere and avoir add the auxiliary role (for the past perfect tense) .... eg j'ai mange.
> Why did Spanish drop the "to have" meaning of haber and hand that over to tener while haber only retains the auxiliary role?



It's quite funy to see where English 'to have' comes from, viz. from the old PIE form *kap-, related to Latin capere, which, if I remember well, means to grasp, to take, to hold.

Groetjes,

F


----------



## Basenjigirl

Ms Missy said:


> 3.  habérselas = to have a showdown with someone



So, would this be correct in Spanish? Ayer a mi trabajo, se las habieron los dos mi jefe y el jefe de mi jefe. 
_Yesterday, there was a showdown at work between my boss and my boss´s boss. _



Sorry that the sentence is so contrived but these are the types of things we need to say in English! Thanks in advance for corrections.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Basenjigirl said:


> So, would this be correct in Spanish? Ayer a mi trabajo, se las h*U*bieron los dos mi jefe y el jefe de mi jefe.
> _Yesterday, there was a showdown at work between my boss and my boss´s boss. _
> 
> .


 
Hmmm...no.

If someone has any objection (...and he better not) he will have to deal with me.

Si alguien tiene alguna objeción (...más le vale que no) tendrá que habérselas conmigo.


habérselas se usa sólo en infinitivo.


----------



## heidita

Luis Albornoz said:


> Hmmm...no.
> 
> If someone has any objection (...and he better not) he will have to deal with me.
> 
> Si alguien tiene alguna objeción (...más le vale que no) tendrá que habérselas conmigo.
> 
> 
> habérselas se usa sólo en infinitivo.


 
Lo mismo ha dicho mi marido al proponerle tu frase, Girl. Propuso esta alternativa:

..*se las tuvieron* mi jefe y el otro...

habérselas , como dice Luis, otro sabio de este foro (  ) sólo se usa en infinitivo.


----------



## Ms Missy

Re: 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Luis Albornoz* 

 
Hmmm...no.

If someone has any objection (...and he better not) he will have to deal with me.

*Si alguien tiene alguna objeción (...más le vale que no) tendrá que habérselas conmigo.
*

habérselas se usa sólo en infinitivo.


Question:  Since in English this (highlighted) sentence would probably be written/stated as:  If _anyone_ has any objection_s_ (...and _they'd_ better not) _they_ will have to deal with me... I was wondering if those subtle changes would make any difference in the Spanish translation?

Suggestions appreciated


----------



## Jellby

El DPD dice (entrada "haber", apartado 5c):

*habérselas* con una persona o una cosa. ‘Enfrentarse a ella’. Solo en este caso está vigente y es correcto el uso de la forma _habemos_ para la primera persona del plural: «_Nos las habemos con un verdadero profesional_»; «_En este caso nos las habemos más bien con lo que podría llamarse un “religionista”_».

O sea, que eso de que sólo se puede usar en infinitivo no sé de dónde ha salido.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Jellby said:


> O sea, que eso de que sólo se puede usar en infinitivo no sé de dónde ha salido.


 
Pues que me lo he inventado yo en medio de miasmas alcohólicas. 
Por lo tanto me he autoimpuesto el castigo de escribir cien veces:

_Si me invento reglas de uso gramatical *me las he de ver* con la implacable admonición de los foreros._

Será Justicia.

(solamente buscando en Google las frases _me las he de ver_. _te las has de ver_, _se las ha de ver_, _nos las hemos de ver_ y _se las han de ver_ he encontrado montones de ejemplos de la expresión _habérselas_ conjugada.
Lo que se dice, bochornoso)
Y encima he elegido ejemplos de _haber de vérselas_ en lugar de _habérselas_.


----------



## heidita

Luis Albornoz said:


> Pues que me lo he inventado yo en medio de miasmas alcohólicas.
> Por lo tanto me he autoimpuesto el castigo de escribir cien veces:
> 
> _Si me invento reglas de uso gramatical *me las he de ver* con la implacable admonición de los foreros._
> 
> Será Justicia.
> 
> (solamente buscando en Google las frases _me las he de ver_. _te las has de ver_, _se las ha de ver_, _nos las hemos de ver_ y _se las han de ver_ he encontrado montones ¿¿¿??? de ejemplos de la expresión _habérselas_ conjugada.
> .


 

Personalmente no me parece nada bochornoso, ya que al menos teníamos el conocimiento de la expresión, muy poco usado en mi opinión en otras personas coloquialmente, a pesar de encontrase algunas pocas opciones en google. Mi joya sin embargo, dijo que esto era un error. Que era: tenérselas con alguien. Y ahí sí que hay una diferencia abrumadora:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *29.100* de *"haberselas con *
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *137* de *"tenerselas con "*. 


De todas formas, Luis, ¿hiciste una búsqueda limitada? 

Yo he encontrado estos resultados francamente limitados:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *19* de *"nos las hemos de ver"*. 
Resultados *1* - *4* de aproximadamente *12* de *"me las he de ver"*. 

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *35* de *"me las he de "*.
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *79* de *"nos las hemos de *

Así que aunque técnicamente tiene razón jellby, es un uso tan limitado que apenas se puede considerar existente.


----------



## xOoeL

heidita said:


> Yo he encontrado estos resultados francamente limitados:
> 
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *19* de *"nos las hemos de ver"*.
> Resultados *1* - *4* de aproximadamente *12* de *"me las he de ver"*.
> 
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *35* de *"me las he de "*.
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *79* de *"nos las hemos de *



Claro, es que la última pareja de resultados tiene truco, porque pueden formar parte de otras frases más comunes (pero tampoco tanto, que digamos) :
"Estas verduras me las he de comer."
"Nos las hemos de arreglar para conseguir ese permiso."

Recordemos que "haber de" = "tener que"


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*The Spanish People   have  a beautiful  way of  speaking ( I love Spain)  *
* I think  is better than Spanish from Mexico ,  but  it  becomes  in a nightmare   for  Spanish students   , I suggest you  try to  be direct  .*
 
*Have ... it has three meanings  = tener , tomar  comer ,  haber.*

*I have  a car .                              Tengo  un carro.*
*I´m goig to  have a breakfast .   Voy a tomar  el desayuno.*
*I have  studied  Spanish              He estudiado Español.*

See you


----------



## jabogitlu

How funny, I'd never thought of 'have' having the meaning 'tomar comer.'

This usage also exists in archaic English, "Wilt thou take supper with me?" (ie "Wilt thou sup with me?")


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*Hi jabogitlu .*

*Is very important your reply because I`m interested in getting information from English natives . *

*I am surprised that you didn`t know this kind of Spanish translation , even though I prefer using the verbs- to eat and to drink because - to have -sounds a little estrange.*
*Thank you very much anyway *​


----------



## heidita

SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> Hi jabogitlu .
> 
> 
> Your reply is very important because I`m interested in getting information from English natives .
> 
> I am surprised that you didn`t know this kind of Spanish translation , even though I prefer using the verbs- to eat and to drink because - to have -sounds a little estrange.
> Thank you very much anyway ​


 
Hello sexto, I have taken the liberty to downsize your text. Just some slight mistakes.


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

*Hi  Heidita  ..*

*Thank  you very much.*

*That´s the  objective ¡¡  We can  help each  other . *

*See you.*


----------

